

FCC approves Comcast-NBC merger - doron
http://money.cnn.com/2011/01/18/technology/fcc_comcast_nbc/

======
shawnee_
DOJ Fail.

The biggest problem with this merger is that it messes with what should be a
separation of control between content and distribution. One of the core
purposes and intentions of Net Neutrality was to enforce a clear line between
the two.

A distributor of content shouldn't go around applying favoritism to certain
content or blocking certain content. 10K commercials for anti-depressants or
the latest Millionaire Matchmaker, but the news doesn't report what's
happening in the real world.

Oh well. Thank goodness for PBS.

~~~
marcusbooster
> Oh well. Thank goodness for PBS.

For now, but the new Republican controlled House is already calling for an end
to its funding.

~~~
jcromartie
Yup. NPR and PBS are on the chopping block. It's really amazing. But,
strategically, I can understand. You can't have people getting any valuable
intellectual content over the airwaves... it undermines the Republican base.

------
th0ma5
Anyone else notice that 30 Rock's lampooning of Comcast doesn't mention
Comcast, whereas the jokes about NBC are about NBC, and GE, etc? I wonder if
that will change now, or if not, if it speaks to the underlying tone of the
whole deal.

